# Pedal to the Metal, April 24th, Commerce, Ga.



## Sprockets (Apr 6, 2021)

Saturday, April 24 at the Atlanta Drag way in Commerce, Ga. Sorry for the short notice, a schedule conflict at the track moved it up a week. As in the past, the last two rows towards the finish line are reserved for the bicycle swap meet. All the space you need. Regular gate to the left opens at 7am for $20, for an additional $10 you can get in the early bird gate to the right at 6am. (Its worth the extra $10 bucks, you're practically set up by the time the 7am gate opens) Hope to see you there!


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 9, 2021)

Sorry I’ll have to miss this-out of town family gathering, long postponed. Haven’t missed one in a while. Hope Dave is doing better. Hope to see his smiling face at a future event!


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks Jimbo, family first for sure! I have not head any update on Dave in a couple weeks. He certainly does a better job at this than me! I picked up some signs today to indicate which rows will be used. A week and half away!


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm all loaded up and ready to go! Been looking forward to this for sometime! I would like to say it's gonna be great, but the weather may play havoc by the time Saturday rolls around. I'll post another update as the weekend approaches. Weather here in Ga. can change in just a few hours and forecasters have been incorrect before.  See ya!


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 23, 2021)

Just got the word, show is cancelled due to rain forecast,,,,,,,,,,, oh well


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2021)

Dammit! I was looking forward to pics. You still shooting for a Fall show? V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Apr 23, 2021)

Sprockets said:


> Just got the word, show is cancelled due to rain forecast,,,,,,,,,,, oh well



Thanks for letting us know.  I was looking forward to going.


----------



## Sprockets (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks Shawn & Phil, I'm a little bummed about it but I'm not in control of the weather. A fall show? I'll have to discuss that with the track promoter. Being that Atlanta Drag way has been sold, the promoter is trying to find another location to continue holding events. He likes the idea of having bike swap meets at his shows, however, the fall is in question due to his scheduling, not sure where things will be after September. I have learned it takes a lot of time to prepare for putting on an event, and I honestly ran out of time due to my long hours at work, but I'll sure put forth the effort. I'll keep you posted, thanks.


----------



## dasberger (Apr 24, 2021)

Well... we need the rain for sure but why couldn't it wait a day!  Was looking forward to this one as well.  Thanks for the effort @Sprockets.  
Any interest in getting an Atlanta area ride going?


----------



## JOEL (Apr 24, 2021)

Y'all come to Memory Lane.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

JOEL said:


> Y'all come to Memory Lane.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 24, 2021)

Memory Lane, still going?


----------



## JOEL (Apr 25, 2021)

Yep. Several threads posted here. Do it!


----------

